# New A4 (prices and specs.)



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

New Audi A4 to arrive in the UK transformed in everything but price

Latest A4 Saloon and Avant models are transformed by major improvements but pricing structure is little changed

Prices just announced for the new 26 model A4 range, starting at Â£18,765 OTR and rising to Â£28,725 OTR 
Available to order in the UK from mid-October for first deliveries in January 2005 
The comprehensively redesigned and dynamically transformed new Audi A4 opens for ordering in Britain this month following its world public debut next weekend at the 2004 Paris Motor Show (September 25-October 10). Completely overhauled both visually and mechanically, the new 26 model, 10 engine range is to be priced from Â£18,765 OTR to Â£28,725 OTR, and the first right-hand-drive examples are scheduled for delivery to customers in January 2005.










In addition to its redesigned exterior, achieved by replacing every body panel bar the roof section and incorporating the new corporate single frame grille, the new 2005 Model Year A4 features four advanced new engines, new transmissions, modifications to suspension, steering and brakes and interior upgrades. The changes in more detail are as follows:

Redesigned body incorporates improved side impact protection achieved by strengthening the shell forward of the B-pillar. New A4 also now meets future standards for passive safety including the fast rear crash test FMVSS 301 
Four engines are new to this latest A4: 
2.0 T FSI developing 200PS, 280 Nm. 0-62mph: 7.3 secs; top speed: 149mph; combined mpg 35.3
3.2 FSI V6 developing 256PS, 330 Nm. 0-62mph: 6.4 secs; top speed: 155mph (governed); combined mpg tba
2.0 TDI developing 140PS, 320 Nm. 0-62mph: 9.7 secs; top speed: 131 mph; combined mpg 47.9
3.0 TDI V6 developing 204PS, 450 Nm. 0-62mph: 7.2 secs; top speed: 146mph; combined mpg 36.7 
A4 range (excluding S4 quattro) features 10 longitudinally mounted engines in total, all of which are EU4 compliant:
1.6 (102PS), 2.0 (130PS), 2.0 FSI (150PS), 1.8 T (163PS), 2.0 T FSI (200PS),
3.2 V6 FSI (256PS), 1.9 TDI (115PS), 2.0 TDI (140PS), 2.5 TDI (163PS),
3.0 TDI (204PS) 
5-speed and 6-speed manual gearboxes are new â€˜MLâ€™ (Manual, Longitudinal) units. 6-speed tiptronic automatic (for quattro models) and latest continuously variable multitronic automatic transmission (for front-wheel drive models) with seven speeds in manual mode are also both new to A4









Dynamic chassis features revised four-link front suspension with a new guide link mounting at the lower link level and link mounts and track rods adopted from the S4 quattro at the upper link level. Shock absorber settings have also been optimised to give a more sporting feel without sacrificing ride comfort. At the rear a new asymmetric mounting has been developed for the trapezoidal link, and larger dimension shock absorbers based on the units in the A6 have been incorporated and tuned accordingly. 
The latest Servotronic speed-dependent power steering (until now used only by S4 quattro models in this range) is fitted as standard to all six-cylinder A4 models and also to the 2.0 T FSI versions. It is available as an optional extra for 2.0 (130PS) models and above. The continuing hydraulic rack-and pinion steering system has been modified to suit the new suspension set-up, and now features a modified steering valve characteristic and stiffer track rods from the S4 quattro. 
The latest brake system from the A6 and A8 has also been adopted, with enhanced floating-frame Teves 16-inch discs (320mm) at the front and a TRW floating calliper system at the rear (288mm discs) based on the set-up in the S4 quattro. The more powerful four-cylinder models upgrade to a Teves FN3-57 brake system that has so far been reserved for six-cylinder models. Brake temperatures at high load in all systems have been reduced by 100-150 degrees centigrade, helping to further improve performance. 
The latest-generation Bosch Electronic Stability Programme (ESP Generation 8) is fitted to the new A4, and features major revisions to the understeer control function, plus Hydraulic Fading Compensation (HFC) for the brake system integrated with hydraulic brake assist and a new brake disc cleaning module. This system uses gentle, imperceptible application of brake pad pressure at regular intervals to keep the discs largely dry in wet weather 
New highlights in the interior of the A4 include the latest Audi steering wheel design, mirroring the new single frame grille, and the adoption of the exceptional new DVD satellite navigation system with MP3 player. Available at extra cost for all models, this system operates on the same principles as the acclaimed Multi Media Interface (MMI) found in A6 and A8 models and condenses mapping for virtually the whole of Western Europe into one single DVD. New, even more comfortable seat designs from the A6 have also been adopted, and these can be combined with new cloth and leather upholstery options 
Seats also now feature slimmer, active locking head restraints that automatically minimise the distance between the restraint and the head in a rear crash situation. New two-stage â€˜intelligentâ€™ airbags are now fitted for the driver and front passenger. Their sensors are capable of assessing the intensity of an impact in fractions of a second and activating only the first phase of the airbag deployment in less severe crashes. A seat belt reminder chime for driver and front passenger is also now a standard feature. 
As optional extras, the new A4 now features light and rain sensors and swivelling adaptive cornering lights (if xenon plus headlights are specified) which react to steering inputs and speed data. Daytime running lights are also available in conjunction with xenon plus for optimum safety in conditions where there is heavy shadow or a low-lying sun 
New A4 Saloon and Avant range prices are as follows: 
New A4 Saloon OTR Â£ 
1.6 Â£18,765 
2.0 Â£19,735 
2.0 FSI Â£20,665 
1.8T Â£20,775 
1.8T quattro Â£22,175 
2.0T FSI Â£22,175 
2.0T FSI quattro Â£23,575 
3.2 FSI multitronic Â£27,575 
3.2 FSI quattro Â£27,525 
1.9 TDI Â£20,090 
2.0 TDI Â£21,340 
2.5 TDI Â£23,770 
3.0 TDI quattro Â£26,670

New A4 Avant OTR Â£ 
1.6 Â£19,915 
2.0 Â£20,885 
2.0 FSI Â£21,815 
1.8T Â£21,925 
1.8T quattro Â£23,325 
2.0T FSI Â£23,325 
2.0T FSI quattro Â£24,725 
3.2 FSI multitronic Â£28,725 
3.2 FSI quattro Â£28,675 
1.9 TDI Â£21,240 
2.0 TDI Â£22,490 
2.5 TDI Â£24,920 
3.0 TDI quattro Â£27,820


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I must admit the new look A4 is groing on me. 

Can't see a price for the S4 though. :?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Bizarrely they still do a 163BHP 1.8T!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

ag said:


> Bizarrely they still do a 163BHP 1.8T!


I thought that the 1.8T was gonna be ditched............but obviously not. :?

Even more bizarre is the fact that Audi still offer the weedy 1.6 engine. :? :?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

vagman said:


> Can't see a price for the S4 though. :?


Maybe a bit early in the product cycle fro the new shape S4?
Rest look reasonable though.

Still unsure about the new grill in pics and in the metal.
407 wanna be?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jonno said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see a price for the S4 though. :?
> ...


True but they do have official sghots of it on the website. Hang on.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## mmtt (May 10, 2002)

Shame no 2.0 tdi 140 quattro


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The new car's got one of (if not the) widest ranges of engines ever offered on one model of car.

Surely there's on in there that suits?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The new car's got one of (if not the) widest ranges of engines ever offered on one model of car.
> 
> Surely there's on in there that suits?


The new 2.0T fsi (chipped) and 3.2 V6 should make an interesting comparison. With it's vastly improved smoothness and revvability, plus lighter weight (less understeer) and lower emissions than the 1.8t, the 2.0T ought to pose a better alternative to the 3.2 V6, than did the 1.8T to the previous 3.0V6. Particularly for the comapny driver.

Good choice of powerplants though. Shame one cant specify different grill, wings, bonnet, and tail lights. :wink:


----------

